# just got four g! battery life concerns.



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

So my area just got 4g. It's awesome, but I'm wondering if my battery life is typical or not. I have cm7 and I used to get 2 days of light usage. And now on four g I am getting around five. I understand I can turn the data off and get better battery life, but in just wondering if this is normal. The only thing that's changed is my 4g being activated...


----------



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

youre getting five days? hours? minutes?


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

That's why you bought your phone, no? Turn it off when you are not using, or stay on wifi.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

stayin100 said:


> So my area just got 4g. It's awesome, but I'm wondering if my battery life is typical or not. I have cm7 and I used to get 2 days of light usage. And now on four g I am getting around five. I understand I can turn the data off and get better battery life, but in just wondering if this is normal. The only thing that's changed is my 4g being activated...


If you're getting 5 hours of light usage out of LTE, something is VERY wrong. You should be getting around triple that. I do, and I'm running a 3D Sense ROM.


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the post bud, yea five hours of light use, maybe ten texts and a few mins of web n email. I can charge my phone all day its not big deal but I just figured it wasn't normal so i figured I'd ask. I'll have to re flash and re set the phone up and see if that helps Ny. I think I'm on mr2 ota but I can't really remember, could the radio effect battery life?


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

stayin100 said:


> Thanks for the post bud, yea five hours of light use, maybe ten texts and a few mins of web n email. I can charge my phone all day its not big deal but I just figured it wasn't normal so i figured I'd ask. I'll have to re flash and re set the phone up and see if that helps Ny. I think I'm on mr2 ota but I can't really remember, could the radio effect battery life?


The radios do have a marginal impact on battery life, but something is simply abusing the data connection. I've used the RUU 1.70 radios and they weren't that bad.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

stayin100 said:


> So my area just got 4g. It's awesome, but I'm wondering if my battery life is typical or not. I have cm7 and I used to get 2 days of light usage. And now on four g I am getting around five. I understand I can turn the data off and get better battery life, but in just wondering if this is normal. The only thing that's changed is my 4g being activated...


I would say with light usage you should see about 7-8 hours max. I get 5 hours streaming music and browsing.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I would say if with light usage you should see about 7-8 hours max.


Then you need to do some troubleshooting. That's just not right. I loose only 18 percent over 9 hours if it's just sitting there. Light usage should net him near double double what you're talking about.


----------



## Rumpelstillskin (Aug 22, 2011)

Have you tried calibrating the battery?


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> Then you need to do some troubleshooting. That's just not right. I loose only 18 percent over 9 hours if it's just sitting there. Light usage should net him near double double what you're talking about.


What kernel are you using?


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

What ever kernel cm7 comes with... I havnt tried anything latly. I may flash the new cm7 and then calibrate the battery. Thing is that the battery was calibrated last time I upgraded cm, is that something I need to do more than just when I reflash? Once a week or so?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

i get 14 hours w/ 4g on (its everywhere in chicago) but im using omfgb


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> What kernel are you using?


I've done way better than that on Ziggy's, Imoseyon's and dreamkernel... which is pretty much every kernel for Sense. I'm thinking Imoseyon's might be the best, I haven't had a dreamkernel on mine long enough to really tell.


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it not physically possible to get more than a day for battery life if you actually "use" your phone. I've had an Incredible, Droid X, Charge, and Thunderbolt and none of those phone lasted more than 3.5 hours with the screen on. Sure I can get through a single day but
that's with not turning the screen on.

The best judgement is looking at the time your screen has been on. If you are over 3 hours screen on time and around 30% battery left then you are doing normal.


----------

